# Baby Photo Shoot



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK, here are the updated baby pix, the oldest (Fuzzy's baby) is almost three weeks old and parents have started mating again. The other two are Squiggles babies (the WF is almost three weeks old as well, the lutino is around two weeks old) and all are doing AMAZING!! Not sure on the gender of the oldest Squiggles baby or the Fuzzy's baby but the lutino is a girl and is being called Angel. She's going to my mom this summer. Anyways, enough babbling, here's the babies!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

awe too cute thanks for sharing


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And more group shots....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw bless


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww Roxy they are so adorable


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful babies!!!!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Look at those little guys! They are beautiful!  Doing really well!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're all adorable!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, they are all getting so big. All weigh in at over 100g each, the little lutino having just reached 100g last night.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Roxy they are so darling  The wf pearl looks really light very pretty coloring for a wf pearl


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're bigger than my full-growns! I'm jealous..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're bigger than their parents....well most of them. Bubbles weighs in at 104g when not breeding so she's on the bigger side. But big babies are always a good thing!!! lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They look great  You should name the pearl/split pied Eagle Eye or Hawk Eye, the way it was watching you with the camera...LOL

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Aww. Love to see your still producing the wf pearls. Beautiful! Actually. Adorable!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

They are so gorgeous!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> They look great You should name the pearl/split pied Eagle Eye or Hawk Eye, the way it was watching you with the camera...LOL


That is awesome, I've been calling him baldy because he has no face feathers and the hubby says he wont stay like that forever lol.


> Aww. Love to see your still producing the wf pearls. Beautiful! Actually. Adorable!


Yes this actually really surprised me, I figured he was split cinnamon because his sister was cinnamon but I had no idea he was split pearl! Love the surprises in the box!


> They are so gorgeous!!


Thank you, they think they're pretty gorgeous too! lol


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

They look great! I was hopping that your babies would do well.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

They are so cute.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely Roxy!! Can't wait to see the WF when he/she's older.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I completely forgot I had updated photos on my phone...the lutino is just a lutino, making me think the pearl gene is on the same allele as the cinnamon gene (hence the cinnamon pearl baby lol.) Both are really starting to look like birds, have been caught perching and my hubby caught the lutino trying seeds today (he's calling her an ostrich now because she jammed her whole head in the food lol). The lil Fuzzy (Fuzzy Jr lol) is starting to get his face feathers in now that mama Bubbles has started clutch #2 and he's been leaving the box. Although she does let him sit on the eggs when he's in the box with her.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

They are so cute and adorable! I love how they have big black eyes and how the have tiny stubby crests, with a bald spot on the top of their head! congrats!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank you!

They have started to try seeds (well Squiggles babies has, Fuzzy's baby is still kinda clueless) and flying. Not very coordinated but that will come with practice. They are getting SO big!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw they are so cute


----------

